# USA Martial Law Starts On March 15, 2011



## Terral (Mar 8, 2011)

Greetings to All:

The Dept Of Homeland Security, FEMA and the US Military are preparing to place US Citizens under Martial Law.

Warning***Martial Law Communications Net Now Active***Steve Quayle + Greg Evenson Intelhub - 12160

The communication hubs were established on March 4, 2011 on the day  Nibiru broke the ecliptic plane and they can flip the switch at any  time. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xcRVPW-5sL0&feature=related"]Martial Law Alert!!![/ame]

March 15, 2011 still has the highest probability of being the SHTF day. The House of Rothschild is using Bush and Obama to do to America what Hitler did to Germany and then the world. If you will remember, I blamed Rothschild for the *9/11 Attacks* (topic). This is the same House of Rothschild that owns the major share of the Federal Reserve that Gary Allen warned about (None Dare Call It Conspiracy).


This is the same House of Rothschild that murdered Abe Lincoln and JFK and is now coming for you. Cut off the House of Rothschild and the rest of the serpent will wither away to nothing. March 15, 2011 is the day that the NASA Psyop ELenin Comet Brown Dwarf (Nibiru) comes into alignment with the Earth and Sun, which is the first shaking of Hopi Prophecy. 


The earth shakes and Obama is ready to institute Rothschild-ordered Martial Law and FEMA Camps here you go.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LcbX_jN4c_4"]Mike At PatrioticSpace[/ame]

Survival groups are forming.

My Survival Topic

Martial Law Topic

Yeah, yeah. I was 2 years early on those predictions. ;0)

GL,

Terral


----------



## Toro (Mar 8, 2011)

Terral

Truly, I'm happy you changed your mind and came back.


----------



## Terral (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi Toro:



Toro said:


> Terral
> 
> Truly, I'm happy you changed your mind and came back.



Yeah, man. This is the Conspiracy Theories Forum. Right? ;0)

Terral


----------



## xotoxi (Mar 8, 2011)

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> The Dept Of Homeland Security, FEMA and the US Military are preparing to place US Citizens under Martial Law.
> 
> ...




Terral,



Respectfully,

xotoxi


----------



## whitehall (Mar 8, 2011)

The threat of "martial law" has been the most notorious conspiracy theory in American history. A lot of reasonable and quasi reasonable scenarios for trashing the Constitution have come down the pike but the switch of magnetic poles is pretty far out. By the way can someone tell princess xotoxi with the bad wig to tone it down?


----------



## Sheldon (Mar 8, 2011)

How not to shoot a conspiracy video on youtube:

Step 22.b: Make sure your background conveys the appropriate mood; i.e. not shower curtains that your wife/girlfriend picked out.


----------



## xsited1 (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## Wicked Jester (Mar 8, 2011)

Sheldon said:


> How not to shoot a conspiracy video on youtube:
> 
> Step 22.b: Make sure your background conveys the appropriate mood; i.e. not shower curtains that your wife/girlfriend picked out.


Step 22.c: Clean up your trailer.

Step 22.d: Turn off the porn in backgound.

Step 22.e: Take off sunglasses that are not neccessary in your dark trailer.

Step 22.f: Cover White Supremacist prison tattoo on neck.


----------



## whitehall (Mar 8, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> > How not to shoot a conspiracy video on youtube:
> ...



Hide the crack pipe 
Get rid of the global warming posters
Keep the ilegal alien gardner out of the action shots


----------



## MikeK (Mar 9, 2011)

Martial law will not arrive in America suddenly in the manner of a rudely disruptive frontal announcement.  It will come about gradually, from behind, occurring as seemingly detached, unintimidating increments, such as the subtle components of the deceptively named _Patriot Act._  One day America will wake up and not even notice that although there has been no declaration martial law is in effect.  The reason we won't notice it is because we've been conditioned to the sight of small bits and pieces of it.  






Who does not know how to boil a frog?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Mar 9, 2011)

Does this mean when I wake up on the 15th I can start shooting police and military? Just wondering.

By the way? Terrel? You gonna run away again when this does not come true?


----------



## elvis (Mar 9, 2011)

I think this information was originally obtained from a ouija board.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 9, 2011)

elvis said:


> I think this information was originally obtained from a ouija board.


i think it came from a much smellier place


----------



## editec (Mar 9, 2011)

MikeK said:


> Martial law will not arrive in America suddenly in the manner of a rudely disruptive frontal announcement. It will come about gradually, from behind, occurring as seemingly detached, unintimidating increments, such as the subtle components of the deceptively named _Patriot Act._ One day America will wake up and not even notice that although there has been no declaration martial law is in effect. The reason we won't notice it is because we've been conditioned to the sight of small bits and pieces of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Got news for yas.

The WAR on Drugs tuned this society into a police state a long long time ago.

Not a clue what this guy is going on about regards marital law.

But Americans handed in their right to freedom when they started drinking the FEAR LACED Koolaide that make them fear and hate their neighbors _instead holding their MASTERS accountable for their actions._


----------



## Wicked Jester (Mar 9, 2011)

editec said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Martial law will not arrive in America suddenly in the manner of a rudely disruptive frontal announcement. It will come about gradually, from behind, occurring as seemingly detached, unintimidating increments, such as the subtle components of the deceptively named _Patriot Act._ One day America will wake up and not even notice that although there has been no declaration martial law is in effect. The reason we won't notice it is because we've been conditioned to the sight of small bits and pieces of it.
> ...


Paranoid much?

Maybe ya' need to lay off the drugs.

*BOOOOOOOOO!*


----------



## California Girl (Mar 9, 2011)

elvis said:


> I think this information was originally obtained from a ouija board.



Hey, don't mock the ouija. It's a valid source.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Mar 9, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...



He is still mad he got caught growing weed in his house.


----------



## pinqy (Mar 9, 2011)

I thought Martial law occurred in 2009.  That's what Terral and eots were saying then.


----------



## Toro (Mar 9, 2011)

I give credit to Terral for actually naming a date.


----------



## pinqy (Mar 9, 2011)

Toro said:


> I give credit to Terral for actually naming a date.



And that worked out so well last time when Terral named 27 July 2009 as the date.


----------



## Toro (Mar 9, 2011)

pinqy said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > I give credit to Terral for actually naming a date.
> ...



Yeah, sure.

But it takes some balls to do it again, dotchya think?


----------



## Terral (Mar 9, 2011)

Greetings:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CoC1zxM0-cU&feature=feedu]FEMA Emergency Quake Drill[/ame]

Terral


----------



## Zoom-boing (Mar 9, 2011)

Terral said:


> Greetings:
> 
> FEMA Emergency Quake Drill
> 
> Terral


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 9, 2011)

Cool!  I'm ready for it.  Got my nice striped PJs all clean and pressed and I've been practicing furtively peeking out my windows.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Mar 9, 2011)

FEAR: False Evidence Appearing Real.

When this latest Chicken Little prediction proves false, will you then, finally kill yourself?


----------



## Meister (Mar 9, 2011)

Midnight Marauder said:


> FEAR: False Evidence Appearing Real.
> 
> When this latest Chicken Little prediction proves false, will you then, finally kill yourself?



Of course not, it will just be a new conspiracy theory to fill up the bandwidth. 
All I can say is that Terral's life must really suck if he really believes his own story.  I have a feeling that he does this just for his own entertainment, and really knows it's all BS.


----------



## Terral (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi Toro:



Toro said:


> I give credit to Terral for actually naming a date.



March 15, 2011 has the highest probability of SHTF day that we have seen since the summer of 2009. Hardcore survivalists are always on the lookout for these kinds of situations to practice and improve our survival contingency plans in conjunction with other members of our survival groups. I am not the only person on full alert and making ready for the crap to hit the fan. 

The members of my group know for A FACT that the crap is going to hit the fan at some point and we are making the required preparations for the survival of our families and group members. Go through the Opening Post information again to see that I am not the only one making preparations. LOTS of people have bugged out already, because they feel it in their bones that something BIG is on the horizon and looking us all in the face. 

As always, I am more than happy to eat crow if nothing happens. That would be a big relief for everyone involved like in July of 2009. However, for me to head for the hills without warning these readers would make me just like Rothschild, Rockefeller, Gates, Buffet and the Elites doing all of their preparation in secret. 

Terral


----------



## Terral (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi Meister:



Meister said:


> Of course not, it will just be a new conspiracy theory to fill up the bandwidth.
> All I can say is that Terral's life must really suck if he really believes his own story.  I have a feeling that he does this just for his own entertainment, and really knows it's all BS.



My posts include "Conspiracy Theories," which is the focus and purpose of this Forum. However, you posts add nothing to the topic and attack Terral for having the audacity to use this Forum for the sole purpose of its creation. I can see your bellyaching and whining if this were the Current Events Forum, or the Science Forum, but your constant bitching about Terral posting Conspiracy Theories in the USMB Conspiracy Theories Forum is little more than juvenile and ridiculous and a real waste of USMB bandwidth ...

"Hey! Guess What?? That idiot Terral posted yet another Conspiracy Theory in the Conspiracy Theories Forum!" 

Holy cow, man! Get a fricking life already. I am a hardcore survivalist writing from the hills-and this is what I do-and this is the place to do it. I am sorry that you cannot understand these simple concepts and would rather embarrass yourself over and over again by whining like a baby. ;0)

Carry on if that makes the Meister happy ...

Terral


----------



## Gamolon (Mar 9, 2011)

Terral said:


> Hi Meister:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What are you going to say to those people who spent loads of money and time based on your shit and you end up being wrong as usual?

What's your track record anyways for predictions Terral? Do you enjoy stirring up shit and scaring people?

Do you like being a false prophet?


----------



## Terral (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi Gam:



Gamolon said:


> What are you going to say to those people who spent loads of money and time based on your shit and you end up being wrong as usual?
> 
> What's your track record anyways for predictions Terral? Do you enjoy stirring up shit and scaring people?



Scaring people? You just said Terral is something akin to a lunatic and is constantly wrong about everything. What is to fear? ;0)



Gamolon said:


> Do you like being a false prophet?



If you will go back to the Opening Post, then you will see that my thesis, claims and conclusions are based upon the evidence of others making these reports. I am only the truth investigator bringing these things to the attention of these readers. I have already headed for the hills. If you want to prepare for what is coming then God bless you. If you want to do nothing and keep your big fat head in the sand, then God bless you. However, these predictions have NOTHING to do with anyone being any kind of prophet, as if God told me all of this stuff would happen. 

I am looking at the evidence just like everybody else and drawing my own conclusions. I have chosen to prepare myself, just like I prepared back in 2009. That series of events helped me to be better-prepared today 'and' if this current series of events turn out to be a false flag (like I hope), then I will be better-prepared for the next time the crap is trying to hit the fan. Maybe all the evidence is part of a massive psyop. That is possible! However, the chances of that probability appear to be going down with each passing day.

You guys can see the Steve Quayle Martial Law Warning and the warning from Doc and the FEMA preparations from the OP evidence. If the evidence is not convincing enough for Gam, then by all means continue sitting on your hands in complete denial. However, even though we have seen many false flags in the past, I only have to be right once for you to be eternally screwed by not preparing. ;0) 

I have to continually remind you people that this is the USMB Conspiracy Theories Forum! Wake the hell up already! You see these kinds of warnings and posts all the time in the Conspiracy Theories Forum. That is what we do here. I am using this Forum according to its purpose. You are the crybaby whining about Terral starting yet another Conspiracy Theory Topic in the Conspiracy Theory Forum. Booo Hoooo! Fricking whiners ...

Being prepared is like having a gun. It is far better to have your rifle and shotgun and never need them, than to need them and not have them. My survival supplies, food, guns, ammo, animal traps, water purifiers, seeds, generators, etc. are like owning your guns and hoping like heck that you never need them. What will you do when the crap hits the fan and food riots turn into chaos and mayhem? I have .308 Remington w/scope ways to defend my supplies. What about you? ;0)

Terral


----------



## bodecea (Mar 9, 2011)

So, the OP is saying we really SHOULD beware the Ides of March????


----------



## xotoxi (Mar 9, 2011)

Midnight Marauder said:


> FEAR: False Evidence Appearing Real.
> 
> When this latest Chicken Little prediction proves false, will you then, finally kill yourself?



I don't think that this is FEAR, but rather FEAF: False Evidence Appearing False.


----------



## xotoxi (Mar 9, 2011)

Terral said:


> March 15, 2011 has the highest probability of SHTF day that we have seen since the summer of 2009...



...when the probability of SHTF day was 0.000%.


----------



## Gamolon (Mar 9, 2011)

Terral said:


> Hi Gam:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are. You're not scaring me one bit. I'm talking about others who buy into your bullshit.



Terral said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > Do you like being a false prophet?
> ...



You're comparing owning/buying a gun to moving off the coastline and buying land, shelter, silver, and supplies? 

What the hell is the matter with you?


----------



## asterism (Mar 9, 2011)

Terral said:


> Hi Toro:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hardcore survivalists?

Pfffft

Go camping for a week with nothing but a tent, some wire, some waterproof matches, iodine tablets, a knife,an aluminum pot, an aluminum cup, and 5 power bars.  That's survivalist.  "Calculating" dates based on completely irrational theories without even taking the basic steps to verify any of the claims is not "survivalist."


----------



## Terral (Mar 9, 2011)

Greetings to All:

WhatDoesItMean.com Story



> March 9, 2011
> *
> March Mega Quake Warning Issued For United   States*
> 
> ...


March 15, 2011 is still the most-likely time that the crap will hit the fan, because that is the day of the Sun/Earth/Nibiru alignment. We shall see.


Terral


----------



## eots (Mar 9, 2011)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Does this mean when I wake up on the 15th I can start shooting police and military? Just wondering.
> 
> By the way? Terrel? You gonna run away again when this does not come true?



RGS...you actual made me laugh !...yer gettin some rep


----------



## Terral (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi Retired:



RetiredGySgt said:


> Does this mean when I wake up on the 15th I can start shooting police and military? Just wondering.



No. Most of the police and military are in the dark like everybody else. The people coming to harm you will not be the Govt or anyone after your worldly possessions. They will be hungry.



RetiredGySgt said:


> By the way? Terrel? You gonna run away again when this does not come true?



Not at all. You are looking at the evidence in the Opening Post just like me and everybody else. I hope that nothing happens. That would be wonderful. However, that does not change the fact that we are looking at these Martial Law warnings from multiple sources. Writing about our Conspiracy Theories is what this Forum is all about. I have been wrong before and ate my share of crow and was very happy that nothing happened in 2009. Somehow I do not see all of this being another false flag, but we shall see. 

I am man enough to admit when the warnings turn out to be wrong and hopefully you guys can see me eat crow again. ;0)

Terral


----------



## Ravi (Mar 9, 2011)

Terral:

I don't care if you eat crow or not. Based on your information, I have liquidated my assets and only have enough money to last me until 11:59 PM 3/15/11.

If you are wrong about this you are going to be adopting me.


----------



## Valerie (Mar 9, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Terral:
> 
> I don't care if you eat crow or not. Based on your information, I have liquidated my assets and only have enough money to last me until 11:59 PM 3/15/11.
> 
> If you are wrong about this you are going to be adopting me.


----------



## Liability (Mar 9, 2011)

Hey Y'all:

FYI,

Steve Qualye (Hawk) whom Terral follows slavishly and religiously has a long track record.

He is almost always wrong.

Yours in Rice Crispies,

Goon Luck,

Terran-Liability


----------



## JoReba (Mar 9, 2011)

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> The Dept Of Homeland Security, FEMA and the US Military are preparing to place US Citizens under Martial Law.
> 
> ...



Are you willing to put your nuts on the block to demonstrate the reliability of your statements?

Lol.


----------



## MikeK (Mar 9, 2011)

editec said:


> [...]
> 
> Not a clue what this guy is going on about regards marital law.
> 
> [...]


"Martial law" is words and a rose is a rose.  

What most Americans think of as _martial law_ is an emergency declaration that military authority supersedes civilian authority and National Guard troops control the streets and civilian conduct.  But while none of that technical and declared formality took place immediately following the Hurricane Katrina disaster there were mercenary soldiers ("contractors") armed with machine guns patrolling the streets of New Orleans, imposing a curfew and disarming citizens without specific cause.  

What would you call that activity?  I call it one more incremental step in the process of gradual indoctrination.  We've seen it once and we'll see it again.  And it will become more familiar each time -- until finally we won't find it at all unusual.  

Such things as federal SWAT teams kicking down citizens' doors for drug offenses seem perfectly normal to younger Americans who have grown up in the contemporary political atmosphere.  But those of us whose memories extend to the America of just half a century ago and more are aware of the changes which have taken place incrementally and what it implies.  

_"Martial Law?"  "Police State?"_  The name doesn't matter.  A rose is a rose.


----------



## Terral (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi Bod:



bodecea said:


> So, the OP is saying we really SHOULD beware the Ides of March????



Big time! The crap can hit the fan at any time, but March 15, 2011 is the most-important day for hardcore survivalists in years. 

Terral


----------



## Liability (Mar 9, 2011)

Terral said:


> Hi Bod:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just look how it worked out for old Gaius Julius Caesar.


----------



## Terral (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi Ravi:



Ravi said:


> Terral:
> 
> I don't care if you eat crow or not. Based on your information, I have liquidated my assets and only have enough money to last me until 11:59 PM 3/15/11.
> 
> If you are wrong about this you are going to be adopting me.



Your paper assets are already supposed to be in silver at around 28 bucks (my topic). The idea is to keep enough paper currency to take you through the collapse, because the world is still full of fools that will take it. ;0)

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi Gam:



Gamolon said:


> You are. You're not scaring me one bit. I'm talking about others who buy into your bullshit.



This is the USMB Conspiracy Theories Forum. Take a number and get in line. I did not invent this Forum, but found a way to warn those who are awake and entertain those who are sound asleep. The object is to bring in more readers to the Board. Right? Okay then. I promise to obey the posted rules and guidelines and if ever I stray, then our gracious mods will show me the Light and I promise to repent of my ways. ;0)

People come from all over to see our Conspiracy Theories, so let us not disappoint ...

Terral


----------



## asterism (Mar 9, 2011)

Terral said:


> Hi Ravi:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What good is silver going to do?

Stock up on ammo and reloading supplies if anything.


----------



## JackDan (Mar 9, 2011)

Ok, So I spent over the past week reading up on most of the threads on the US MSG boards when I had free time, and I finally thought it was time to sign up.  The reason for me signing up was mainly just watch the haliriousness of viewpoints here and throw in my two cents every once in ahwile.

Obviously Terral is beyond crazy   and needs to be locked up in a padded cell somewhere.  This is not because he researches and knows pretty much every conspiracy that ever existed. (btw great thread listing them toro).  He is batshit crazy because in his sick mind he thinks they all are true and will happen.

I have researched some conspiracy theories on my own and pretty much they are all pretty far fetched. While I do believe there is a little truth to everything, one just can't fabricate stories out thin air an expect rational people to mindlessly believe them.  Anyone can make a video and post it on youtube and pretty much say that they know it all, or got a secret message, are an expert on x10 sized jupitar objects that we can't see with a telescope etc etc etc.  One thing in common about all these videos that people like Terral don't notice is that they LACK references and scientific fact.  When march 16th comes it will be just another day and terral and other truthers will just be on the next thing on coast to coast or alex jones.

PS, glad to be aboard USMB.

-jd


----------



## MikeK (Mar 9, 2011)

RetiredGySgt said:


> [He is still mad he got caught growing weed in his house.


I grew marijuana in my back yard during the 1970s when pot was decriminalized in New York City and the police had more important things to do than harming and harrassing people who weren't bothering anyone.  But I backed away from marijuana altogether when Ronald Reagan and his ditzy wife declared the _War On Drugs,_ which to date has cost enough to pay down the deficit.  

Different story today and I'd like to know your thoughts on marijuana prohibition.  Do you think it's a good idea to spend the kind of money it costs government to prosecute marijuana "offenses," when beverage alcohol and tobacco, two of the most addictive and destructive recreational substances known?  

Or are you limited to tossing out smart-ass comments?


----------



## Terral (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi Jack:



JackDan said:


> ...Obviously Terral is beyond crazy   and needs to be locked up in a padded cell somewhere.



In other words, freedom of speech is only for those who agree with Jack. The fact is that this is a complement coming from JackDan, because this puts me in the fine company of people like John the Baptist (Matt. 11:18).  When people log on to attack my person rather than the topic, then I know my investigation is heading in the right direction. ;0)



JackDan said:


> This is not because he researches and knows pretty much every conspiracy that ever existed. (btw great thread listing them toro).  He is batshit crazy because in his sick mind he thinks they all are true and will happen.



That is not necessarily true. I do a lot of investigating on many topics and come to the realization every now and then that a potential conspiracy exists that might require more attention. I gather enough evidence to make a case and make the presentation in an open forum to allow everyone else the opportunity to offer advocating or opposing views. Someone reading my post might have a lot more information on my topic and send me into the right direction. Jack appears to be another lost soul that has little concept of the phrase 'Conspiracy THEORY.' If you go to the *ChristianForums.com Board* (link = good post) or the *BibleDebateForumBoard* (link), or the *ZolaBoard* (link) where I have been writing for years and years, then perhaps your opinions about my person would be formed much differently. 



JackDan said:


> I have researched some conspiracy theories on my own and pretty much they are all pretty far fetched.



Here is a challenge: I will give you links to my 911Truth Topics and you 'quote >>' something and prove my case wrong using whatever JackDan thinks is credible evidence.

This Is What Happened On 9/11
Govt Documentation Proves 9/11 Inside Job
Flight 93/Shanksville
Flight 77/Pentagon
WTC-7 Controlled Demolition

That is just five topics of many and Toro can tell you there are a LOT more where that came from and that is only on this Board. If you started reading everything I have posted on the internet over the years, you could easily read to the end of the year. This just happens to be the place where my Conspiracy THEORIES are posted. And you can forget about trying to debunk my Bush/Rove/Cheney/Rumsfeld Inside-Job Explanations, because they are guilty as sin and destined to burn in the lake for fire for eternity as lying murdering scumbags. 



JackDan said:


> While I do believe there is a little truth to everything, one just can't fabricate stories out thin air an expect rational people to mindlessly believe them.



JackDan is talking out of his behind right now and making things up out of thin air without one brain cell doing any work whatsoever and you very well know it. You cannot debate me on Scripture or 9/11 or the coming Economic Collapse or Nibiru/Planet X or anything else ...



JackDan said:


> Anyone can make a video and post it on youtube and pretty much say that they know it all, or got a secret message, are an expert on x10 sized jupitar objects that we can't see with a telescope etc etc etc.  One thing in common about all these videos that people like Terral don't notice is that they LACK references and scientific fact.



People like Terral? Your choice of terms display an extreme bias of opinion based upon stereotyping individuals into your little groups, which is actually a symptom of a troubled mind seeking answers for what cannot be explained. The problem with your theory is that my posts include more evidence for support than the posts of all my debating opponents combined. The smart thing for Jack to do would have been to quote something from one of my topics to then prove something wrong using your own evidence. Look over at the Conspiracy Theories Forum Board and note the *Nibiru Timeline* views (this topic) to realize that very few writers here can get 40,000+ views of any topic in under a month. Someone who can get more than 1000 views per day on any topic on this USMB Board is doing something right and the Board benefits from the traffic; and if that takes some crazy guy writing about brown dwarfs, then that is the way the ole cookie crumbles at USMB.  



JackDan said:


> When march 16th comes it will be just another day and terral and other truthers will just be on the next thing on coast to coast or alex jones.
> 
> PS, glad to be aboard USMB.
> 
> -jd



Alex Jones works for the Department of Defense/State Dept Counterintelligence/Counter-terrorism Unit right out of the Pentagon like Dylan Avery (Loose Change) and Michael Anderson (PilotsforTruth) and Phil Jayhan (Let's Roll) and Russell Pickering (Dylan's handler) and tons of others in the fake 911Truth Movement all running in place and bringing nobody to 911Justice. That is why Alex Jones banned me from Prison Planet and his youtube channels like Phil Jayhan and Dylan Avery and Michael Anderson and countless others who cannot stand to hear the 911Truth for one minute. All of that aside, this Jack guy is a bag of hot air that I would love to debate on any topic and especially the 911Truth if he ever wants to step into the ring with a crazy man. ;0) 

This place can use more big mouth blowhards that cannot make a case for anything if their soul depended on it. However, if all you can do is blow hot air, then have the common sense to climb back under that rock and we will pretend your little rant above never happened. 

Terral


----------



## JackDan (Mar 9, 2011)

........ At least the topics / conspiracy's you post are entertaining.  I will give you that.

Thats about it though.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 9, 2011)

JackDan said:


> ........ At least the topics / conspiracy's you post are entertaining.  I will give you that.
> 
> Thats about it though.


for some reason, terral thinks he can post any nonsense he wishes and because this is a "conspiracy zone" that no one can mock him for his stupid conspiracies


----------



## JackDan (Mar 9, 2011)

DiveCon said:


> JackDan said:
> 
> 
> > ........ At least the topics / conspiracy's you post are entertaining.  I will give you that.
> ...



ya, i've seen alot of messages with this on the bottom from him in my catchup time

"This is the conspiracy section of the usmb forum.  It is our here  to mindlessly accept random shit with no no factual proof. (insert random photoshop picture/youtube video).  See this is the truth. yadda yadda."

Pretty funny actually.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 9, 2011)

JackDan said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > JackDan said:
> ...


yes, it really is funny


----------



## Douger (Mar 9, 2011)

NAZIs
Ooooneekly murkin.
You voted for it !.


----------



## BluesMistress (Mar 12, 2011)

Terral said:


> Hi Gam:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Terral, 
You're the reason I log on to USMB. You are correct, this is a conspiracy theories forum and you never disappoint. So keep up the good work. 
The pole shifted from the Japan Earthquake


----------



## Liability (Mar 12, 2011)

BluesMistress said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Gam:
> ...



No it did not.  Learn science.  The axis of rthe Earth's rotation was very very slightly affected/altered by the quake.  The "pole" remained unchanged.


----------



## Toro (Mar 12, 2011)

Do you think USMB will be shut down on March 15?


----------



## Terral (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi Ast:



asterism said:


> What good is silver going to do?
> 
> Stock up on ammo and reloading supplies if anything.



I had Remington rifle w/scope and shotgun and cases and cases and cases of ammo long before buying my first ounce of silver. In fact, you should have most of what is on *this survival list *(link) before putting paper assets into silver. Survival Mode begins with a *great pair of boots* (like this) and works up from there. Once you have everything you need for Survival 'then' take a percentage of what remains and put that into silver, but you should have done that while the price was below 30 bucks (my topic). The price is going sky high, so even at 36 bucks you are getting a good deal. 

Terral


----------



## Terral (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi Blue:

WoWa! Blue looks like she is hot! ;0)



BluesMistress said:


> Terral, You're the reason I log on to USMB. You are correct, this is a conspiracy theories forum and you never disappoint. So keep up the good work.
> The pole shifted from the Japan Earthquake



The data seems to indicate that we are looking at a March 15, 2011 Sun/Earth/Brown Dwarf alignment that should cause even more havoc in the form of earthquakes, volcano eruptions and rogue waves, etc., which means this Japan quake is just a warm up. The geological pole shift cannot possibly happen this early in the timeline, because the brown dwarf is just too far away on March 15 (2.01 AU = 180+ million miles away). That event comes later this summer (9/26), when Nibiru is only .396 AU away and the brown dwarf is directly between the Sun and Earth to wrestle polarity control away from the Sun. 

Of course, if ELEnin Comet turns out to be just a comet, then my entire thesis is wrong and we go back to the drawing board. However, the events did kick up a notch starting March 4, 2011, so the theory is holding true so far. We shall see.

Terral


----------



## BluesMistress (Mar 12, 2011)

Terral said:


> Hi Blue:
> 
> WoWa! Blue looks like she is hot! ;0)
> 
> ...



See there ~ I'm never disappointed!! 
Do you copy & paste all of your info or do you re-type your theory each time you explain it??So The Brown Dwarf is going to wrestle the Earth for polarity control from the Sun. This really is an amazing theory. Which do you think will conquer the other? If your calculations are off just a little what happens?? Is it too late already??? What do you suggest be done with your Data???


----------



## Toro (Mar 12, 2011)

I can't read all these posts.

Is martial law still coming on March 15?


----------



## Liability (Mar 12, 2011)

Toro said:


> I can't read all these posts.
> 
> Is martial law still coming on March 15?



If you buy anything that Turdball is peddling, we are already operating under top-secret double probation unacknowledged but powerful martial law!  Don't ask how that works.  It's a mystery.


----------



## Obamerican (Mar 12, 2011)

Mike, in the video, is already issuing orders from his bathroom. I wonder if he has duct tape on the door?


----------



## BluesMistress (Mar 12, 2011)

Huh??? I am So Confused ~
Is it Marshall Law or a Pole Shift on March 15, 2011. I can only do one major catastrophe
at a time. MLaw or PShift ~ You can't have both~~


----------



## Terral (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi Toro:



Toro said:


> I can't read all these posts.
> 
> Is martial law still coming on March 15?



Listen up gang: The earth change/disaster situation just keeps getting worse. Yellowstone has been rumbling with lots of quakes every day and all of the sudden went quiet. That is not a good sign. The models are running with constantly-updated information and March 15, 2011 remains the best candidate for SHTF that we have had in years. My duty in the survival group is threat assessment and contingency planning and we are on high alert to say the very least. 

If ELEnin turns out to be our brown dwarf and we have events on 3/15 and then the moon swings around on that nearest-to-earth orbit in 18 years full moon, there is no telling what is going to happen to all of those lubricated tectonic plates that are hovering above swelling hot magma rising higher each time our planet rotates and Nibiru gets a firmer grip. If these things come to pass, then the geological pole shift will begin around September 26, 2011 at the second conjunction; when Nibiru passes directly between the Sun and Earth. By that time the northern hemisphere will be facing away from the Sun, because Nibiru will gain polarity control and the north pole will be repelled. Our planet will spin like a top on an angle and swing around in the opposite direction of Nibiru passing ahead to cross Earth orbit just 21.56 million miles away (Oct. 17).  

The Martial Law Communication Protocols are in place right now, because the Govt knows for a fact that something is going to happen. They just do not know the extent of the damage like in Japan. That said, I continue to hope that nothing happens and all of this is just an elaborate false flag, but the probability of that keeps going down with the news of every passing day. We will know in a few days one way or the other,

Terral


----------



## Obamerican (Mar 12, 2011)

BluesMistress said:


> Huh??? I am So Confused ~
> Is it Marshall Law or a Pole Shift on March 15, 2011. I can only do one major catastrophe
> at a time. MLaw or PShift ~ You can't have both~~


Terral wants, prays, for both.


----------



## Toro (Mar 12, 2011)

Terral said:


> Listen up gang: The earth change/disaster situation just keeps getting worse. Yellowstone has been rumbling with lots of quakes every day and all of the sudden went quiet. That is not a good sign. The models are running with constantly-updated information and March 15, 2011 remains the best candidate for SHTF that we have had in years. *My duty in the survival group* is threat assessment and contingency planning and we are on high alert to say the very least.



Terral

Do you have an actual group?  And if so, what do you guys do?  Do you practice?


----------



## Terral (Mar 12, 2011)

Ho Toro:



Toro said:


> Do you have an actual group?  And if so, what do you guys do?  Do you practice?



Yes we have an actual group made up of people all over the southeast USA. We are survivalists with food, water purification systems, lots of guns and ammo and lots of survival gear in trucks loaded and ready to go. Survivalists are prepping all the time with extra canned goods, vacuum-packing rice, get an animal trap and add to your survival rig. DEMCAD gives some advice on the simple things:




The practice is done by the group leaders in their planning. The most important decision of all is selecting the right bugout location to match the threat. Everyone must bring their own food and supplies and have means to defend it. Then the real practice begins when everyone assembles at the bugout location where you circle the wagons and watch the back of everybody else and ride out the storm. 

Terral


----------



## Terral (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi Obamalover:



Obamerican said:


> Terral wants, prays, for both.



Hey! I gather the evidence and make the case and everyone can decide if the proof is in the pudding or not. Of course I do not want a brown dwarf with 4 times Jupiter mass to orbit through our solar system and reek havoc, but that is what the evidence says is happening right now by all the evidence around us. There is no telling where the next earth change event is going to be in the news tomorrow and sources are saying that quake storms are swirling under Japan, just like before the big one.

Something says the whole world is about to change and this is the quiet before the storm for the USA.

Terral


----------



## whitehall (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm starting to be a beiliver. Oil supply cut off with revolution in the Mid East, union riots in the streets at home, Japan's nuclear reactors melting down, floodint and devistation throughout the midwest and the northeast and the president is apparently speechless and isolated. Where's the leadership?


----------



## Toro (Mar 13, 2011)

Terral said:


> Yes we have an actual group made up of people all over the southeast USA. We are survivalists with food, water purification systems, lots of guns and ammo and lots of survival gear in trucks loaded and ready to go. Survivalists are prepping all the time with extra canned goods, vacuum-packing rice, get an animal trap and add to your survival rig. DEMCAD gives some advice on the simple things:
> ...
> The practice is done by the group leaders in their planning. The most important decision of all is selecting the right bugout location to match the threat. Everyone must bring their own food and supplies and have means to defend it. Then the real practice begins when everyone assembles at the bugout location where you circle the wagons and watch the back of everybody else and ride out the storm.
> 
> Terral



Have you met these people?  How do you plan on communicating?


----------



## Douger (Mar 13, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...


Your avatar is all that's needed to figure out what movie you are in.
Your movie is filed under fiction.  Brainwashed, flag waving, idiot.100%murkin.


----------



## Terral (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi Toro:



Toro said:


> Have you met these people?  How do you plan on communicating?



I am not at liberty to tell the whole world everything about our group and plans. We expect traditional communications to go offline when the crap hits the fan and we have communication contingency plans in place to overcome those obstacles. Yes, I have met some of these people.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LcbX_jN4c_4]OFFICIAL MEETUP VIDEO!!! MAKE CONTACTS HERE![/ame]

This is the kind of guy you want watching your back when the crap hits the fan. Make a video response and people in your area will respond for the screening process to begin. This is our only meet up video for establishing survival groups in the USA and around the world.

Terral


----------



## Terral (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi White:



whitehall said:


> I'm starting to be a believer. Oil supply cut off with revolution in the Mid East, union riots in the streets at home, Japan's nuclear reactors melting down, flooding and devastation throughout the midwest and the northeast and the president is apparently speechless and isolated. Where's the leadership?



Leadership???? These Rothschild/Rockefeller Bankster puppets are making ready to head down into their cozy underground bunkers! 


That is why the Govt is preparing to shut down between March 15 and March 19, 2011 (story) like there is no tomorrow! They just have to keep the charade going a little longer and none of this will matter ...

Terral


----------



## dohdoh (Mar 13, 2011)

Terral, 

I am confused. Is this related to planet X? 

Won't those administering the martial law realize that they have been left to die with the rest of us?


----------



## Terral (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi Doh:



dohdoh said:


> Terral, I am confused. Is this related to planet X?
> 
> Won't those administering the martial law realize that they have been left to die with the rest of us?



Go back and read the Opening Post. We are only looking at the first conjunction on March 15, 2011 where we should expect more Japan scenarios to spring up around the globe and right here in the USA. The Martial Law communication protocols are already in place, but the Govt is not sure about the extent of what is about to happen. Many of the voices using the secure communication lines were from foreigners and not Americans. And no, everyone in the military is not aware of what is going on. These events will continue throughout *the entire year of 2011* (Timeline).

The point is that we do not know the Govt reaction to dams breaking and our own nuclear reactors being compromised in the event of earthquakes here in the USA. That means making plans for the earth change events and making plans for foreign troops trying to stand between your group and the bugout location with orders to put you into REX84 FEMA Camps leading to this (pic). 

Terral


----------



## BluesMistress (Mar 13, 2011)

Terral said:


> Hi Doh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW ~ Terral, I think I understand what you are talking about. It is All starting to come together. The 15th is just the Beginning and we need to Prepare. Where are you getting this information?? Will you keep us informed as to what to do next?? Will you continue to communicate through USMB after the 15th?? 
What should we look for on the 15th?? In what time zone? Where can I get more information??? Thanks~


----------



## Liability (Mar 13, 2011)

If we are all alive on March 16, 2011, and not toiling under the oppressive boot of Martial Law, then we get a good laugh at Terral's expense.

But, to be fair, if we are all dead on March 16, 2011, Terral gets the last laugh.

I just gotta start early:

Terral, you hideously vile scumbag rodent stupid motherfucker, once more with feeling:

There will be* no* martial imposed here on March 15, 2011.  There is *no* brown dwarf coming to our solar system.  There will be *no* pole shift related to that make-believe "star."   There will *not be* any cataclysms related to the invisible mythical Nibiru since invisible non-existent brown dwarf stars have *no* gravitational effect of any kind. 

Instead, the only thing we will observe on March 15 and 16, 2011 is that YOU will once again have been shown to be a completely gullible alarmist moron with not a hint of pride or decency.


----------



## Toro (Mar 13, 2011)

Only two more days of freedom!


----------



## Toro (Mar 13, 2011)

BTW what happened to the Germans?

I thought there were supposed to be a million foreign troops on US soil a while back, including lots of Germans. What happened to those guys?  Did I miss it?


----------



## Terral (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi guys:

Benjamin Fulford (link) is a great source of information about what is coming to the USA:

Benjamin Fulford Typepad.com


> 02/01/2011*
> 
> Weekly Geopolitical News and Analysis20110131: Fed plan to bring private armies into US will be stopped*
> 
> The  &#8220;revolutions&#8221; that have started in the Middle East are all part of a  plot by the families that own the Federal Reserve Board, according to  sources deep within the system. As a part of this plan, the series of  orchestrated replacements of puppets disguised as &#8220;revolutions&#8221; that  started with Tunisia and moved on to Egypt will continue to unfold in  country after country over the coming weeks and months. *The end game is  to try to provoke major unrest in the US that will lead to the  declaration of martial law followed by the use of mercenary armies to  enforce fascist rule there*. What the Feds do not realize is that all  they are doing is exposing their entire network and that they will be  stopped by the Pentagon and other agencies. The private armies now  deployed in Afghanistan and Iraq will not be allowed to arrest American  citizens and put them into FEMA camps, period.


As we saw in the Opening Post, the Martial Law communication protocols have been set up already and the people using the secure channels have foreign accents. Every survivalist must take into account the Martial Law card that might be played by the banksters controlling our corrupt politicians. Should we see roadblocks and checkpoints set up by foreign UN troops, the American citizens must take action immediately to neutralize this threat. Otherwise, the next stop is REX84 FEMA Camps ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4rQm3gV59c]Martial Law Plan Revealed! - Call To Action![/ame]

Terral


----------



## signelect (Mar 14, 2011)

Somebody has way too much time on their hands.  This is 5 lbs in a 3 lb bag.  We are losing freedom no doubt.  We had it so good for 30+ yeas and now we don't know what to do so we just complain and blame.  This is getting real old.


----------



## pinqy (Mar 14, 2011)

I might have missed it, but what's supposed to be the purpose of this martial law?  Why do "they" want it?


----------



## Douger (Mar 14, 2011)

Because murka and it's eurotrash counterparts are controlled by Satanic, Luciferian nutjobs that want to enslave you. It's a 6000 plus year old plan coming together at last.
They know you'll revolt like last time. This time you lose.


----------



## pinqy (Mar 15, 2011)

1115Z So far, so good.


----------



## candycorn (Mar 15, 2011)

Terral said:


> Hi guys:
> 
> Benjamin Fulford (link) is a great source of information about what is coming to the USA:
> 
> ...



If it meant no more having to deal with you...I'm thinking martial law just might be worth it.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Mar 15, 2011)

Are we dead yet? Have troops set up road blocks yet? Have we been invaded yet?

Damn I miss all the fun stuff. Loaded rifles ready to go and nothing to do. ( not really loaded, it is bad for the springs to load weapons for long periods of time)


----------



## Liability (Mar 15, 2011)

Terral, a/k/a Nostradumbass, may have gotten some wires crossed.  A few days ago, if some poor guy in Japan had been "aware" of the imminent arrival of Nibiru, and scoffed at it, he might have changed his mind when the Richter scale clicked at 9.0 and then the tsuanmis literally moved his yard, his house and his town a few miles down-tide.   And we're not even talkin' yet about the impact of the ongoing nuclear power plant catastrophes.

But other than that, Terral was, of course, once again totally and fully wrong.

On the "bright" side, Terral, there are over 15 hours to go here on the East Coast before we get to the day AFTER the Ides of March and nothing has happened.  So you still have a few hours left to pretend you haven't been exposed, yet again, as a gullible, shrill, alarmist buffoon.


----------



## Gamolon (Mar 15, 2011)

Damnit!!!!

I made it to work today!!!! I thought I would have been accosted by military folks and told to go back home and stay.

*brandishes fist*

Curse you Terral!!!!!!

There goes my friggin' excuse to stay home and watch the NCAA tourney this week!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 15, 2011)

I've been looking out my window all morning, and haven't seen a single troop movement.

But I did wave to the garbage man. (Oops, sorry, waste collector)


----------



## Mini 14 (Mar 15, 2011)

I am locked and loaded, and waiting by the front door. I heard some rustling earlier, but it was only a squirrel.

I never realized how bad 3 rounds of 45/70 will tear up a squirrel.


----------



## editec (Mar 15, 2011)

Well, the government has about 15 hours to declare and impose martial law.

So far?

Things look like the police state we're already used to.


----------



## Obamerican (Mar 15, 2011)

*Still waiting............................................................................................*


----------



## Douger (Mar 15, 2011)

Mini 14 said:


> I am locked and loaded, and waiting by the front door. I heard some rustling earlier, but it was only a squirrel.
> 
> I never realized how bad 3 rounds of 45/70 will tear up a squirrel.


Marlin ? SS ? Nice rig.


----------



## Mini 14 (Mar 15, 2011)

Douger said:


> Mini 14 said:
> 
> 
> > I am locked and loaded, and waiting by the front door. I heard some rustling earlier, but it was only a squirrel.
> ...



1895 Marlin.

Bought it as a "cool toy." Quickly became my favorite cannon   

I shot a 160# doe with it a couple of years ago from about 50 yards. It knocked her about 3 feet vertically and 6 feet back. That thing packs a PUNCH!


----------



## Terral (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi Editec:



editec said:


> Well, the government has about 15 hours to declare and impose martial law.
> 
> So far?
> 
> Things look like the police state we're already used to.



Go back to the OP and review the evidence for Martial Law Communication Protocols being established using foreign troops. The March 15, 2011 date is the one that has more warnings attached than any other from a variety of sources. I am more than happy to be wrong about the date, but everyone should remain on high alert.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UcJzLBcDdzM]Japan Earthquake,in USA warns Russia, Madrid fault, Super Moon, Comet Elenin (Mirror)[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## Mini 14 (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh crap.....

I just shot my neighbor's maid.

I thought she was SWAT, damn it!

He's gonna be pissed when he gets back from Wendy's.


----------



## JackDan (Mar 15, 2011)

Mini 14 said:


> Douger said:
> 
> 
> > Mini 14 said:
> ...



That is halirious, 1 round of 45/70 and there wouldn't even be a squirrel left.  I remember when I was 15 or 16 and I was black bear hunting in the sierras with my old man.  He shot what I think came out to be 7'1" black bear around 550 lbs out of this tree.  It fell like a rock out of that tree from probably 30 feet up. That 45/70 will pack a punch.  Made some good bear stew that night.


----------



## Terral (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi Editec:



editec said:


> Well, the government has about 15 hours to declare and impose martial law.
> 
> So far?
> 
> Things look like the police state we're already used to.



Go back to the OP and review the evidence for Martial Law Communication Protocols being established using foreign troops. The March 15, 2011 date is the one that has more warnings attached than any other from a variety of sources. I am more than happy to be wrong about the date, but everyone should remain on high alert.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UcJzLBcDdzM"]Japan Earthquake,in USA warns Russia, Madrid fault, Super Moon, Comet Elenin (Mirror)[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SY6GmofVZUI"]its FINALLY here .. March 15 = Beware the Ides of March? we shall see.. read below![/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6hSvhLj_Uo]Who's Next After Japan?[/ame]

Japan appears to be #8 on the list and #9 is the New Madrid Fault Zone in the central USA. We shall see.

GL,

Terral


----------



## Meister (Mar 15, 2011)

I saw a kid on his way to school in an ROTC uniform, should I be worried?


----------



## Mini 14 (Mar 15, 2011)

JackDan said:


> That is halirious, 1 round of 45/70 and there wouldn't even be a squirrel left.  I remember when I was 15 or 16 and I was black bear hunting in the sierras with my old man.  He shot what I think came out to be 7'1" black bear around 550 lbs out of this tree.  It fell like a rock out of that tree from probably 30 feet up. That 45/70 will pack a punch.  Made some good bear stew that night.



I don't understand why LEO's don't carry them. The bullet isn't going to go far, especially after hitting something.

And it seems like getting shot with a 45/70 would be adding insult to injury, sort of like "Yeah, this is probably going to kill you, but you're going to have however long it takes to fly 30 feet through the air to think about it."

45/70 is the definition of "knockdown power."


----------



## Mini 14 (Mar 15, 2011)

Meister said:


> I saw a kid on his way to school in an ROTC uniform, should I be worried?



Meister.....go ahead and shoot him.

Can't be too safe today.

Godspeed, my brother!


----------



## JackDan (Mar 15, 2011)

Meister said:


> I saw a kid on his way to school in an ROTC uniform, should I be worried?



I drove by the customs and border protection building this morning, saw a couple of spooks in uniform talking over some coffee on the hoods of their squad cars...


----------



## Meister (Mar 15, 2011)

Mini 14 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > I saw a kid on his way to school in an ROTC uniform, should I be worried?
> ...



Your right, kill them all and let God sort it out.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 15, 2011)

I just had a brief scare. A car parked out front, and a man in black got out of it.

Then I realized it was my neighbor, the priest.

That little white square sure does show up well in a scope!


----------



## JackDan (Mar 15, 2011)

Mini 14 said:


> JackDan said:
> 
> 
> > That is halirious, 1 round of 45/70 and there wouldn't even be a squirrel left.  I remember when I was 15 or 16 and I was black bear hunting in the sierras with my old man.  He shot what I think came out to be 7'1" black bear around 550 lbs out of this tree.  It fell like a rock out of that tree from probably 30 feet up. That 45/70 will pack a punch.  Made some good bear stew that night.
> ...



What is the definition of LEO? 
When we skinned that bear, I found the bullet and I still have it to this day. Was about as big as a white mushroom cap at that point.


----------



## Mini 14 (Mar 15, 2011)

JackDan said:


> Mini 14 said:
> 
> 
> > JackDan said:
> ...



Law Enforcement Officer = LEO

And yeah, a lead 45/70 grows to the size of a golf ball when it hits something even remotely solid.


----------



## JackDan (Mar 15, 2011)

Mini 14 said:


> JackDan said:
> 
> 
> > Mini 14 said:
> ...



I was thinking military, but yah it would be pretty good for cops, in short range stopping power situations.


----------



## Douger (Mar 15, 2011)

LEO=Nazi prick on a power trip.


----------



## editec (Mar 15, 2011)

A well placed, heavy-calibered *lampoon* fired on the internet can take a man down _on the other side of the world._

Beat _THAT_ with a rifle, lads.


----------



## Terral (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi guys:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6RmiP6XTqQ]Financial Martial Law? QE3 by Stealth! Future of Nuclear Power[/ame]

Terral


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 15, 2011)

Terral said:


> Hi guys:
> 
> Financial Martial Law? QE3 by Stealth! Future of Nuclear Power
> 
> Terral



I hope for your sake that those goalposts you move on a daily basis aren't very heavy.

You could end up with a hernia.


----------



## westwall (Mar 15, 2011)

It's 8:02 here and still no black helicopters.  DAMN YOU TERRAL!


----------



## Mini 14 (Mar 15, 2011)

I think the maid just moved?

I'm going to go see if she has any ammo or MREs on her, so if I don't post for 20 minutes or so, they got me.

Fight on, brothers!


----------



## Douger (Mar 15, 2011)

Debit card spending limit? Banks consider a $50 cap - Mar. 10, 2011


----------



## Toro (Mar 15, 2011)

Did it happen yet?


----------



## Mini 14 (Mar 15, 2011)

Holy crap, this keeps getting worse.

I forgot about the pool boys......

One of them is hanging upside down from a snare on the side of the house and I think the other one just set off one of the claymores.

I may just get drunk and go back to bed.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Mar 15, 2011)

Toro said:


> Did it happen yet?



Yes, you're not here.  Neither am I.  We're all gone.  This is just a figment of your imagination.


----------



## Terral (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi Toro:



Toro said:


> Did it happen yet?



No sir. We still appear to be okay and no signs of any National Emergency. However, the news out of Japan is sketchy and we could be looking at a disaster of Biblical proportions announced at any time even here in the USA over the threat of nuclear radiation. Today can come and go without a serious event and without Martial Law, but we are in no way out of the woods yet. 

Remember the Russians have warned of a big quake in the USA to take place within *14 days of March 12, 2011 *(story).

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKu-LY671K8"]Mega Quake Warning Issued For United States for March[/ame]

The crap is trying to hit the fan from many different directions. My critics need to remember that the USA going into Martial Law for any reason at any time this year will make this side of the debate appear justified for starting this topic with the OP evidence. After all, the world has changed a lot in the last month and we do not know where the next crisis will take place. If even a small percentage of the predictions for the USA come true, we could be looking at Martial Law in the near future. The answer in any case is to hope for the best while preparing for the worst. 

Terral


----------



## Toro (Mar 15, 2011)

So when's it happening?

Is there a time?  I want to be prepared.


----------



## pinqy (Mar 15, 2011)

Terral said:


> We still appear to be okay and no signs of any National Emergency.



Have any of your predictions been right yet?


----------



## Toro (Mar 15, 2011)

pinqy said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> > We still appear to be okay and no signs of any National Emergency.
> ...




Terral did tell us to buy silver!


----------



## Mini 14 (Mar 15, 2011)

Toro said:


> pinqy said:
> 
> 
> > Terral said:
> ...



I am convinced that is why we are still alive.

Apparently, we bought enough?


----------



## rikules (Mar 15, 2011)

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> The Dept Of Homeland Security, FEMA and the US Military are preparing to place US Citizens under Martial Law.
> 
> ...



well?

it's the 15th....

and...?


----------



## rikules (Mar 15, 2011)

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> The Dept Of Homeland Security, FEMA and the US Military are preparing to place US Citizens under Martial Law.
> 
> ...



conservatives tell me that the military is MOSTLY conservative

are you telling me that conservatives would enact martial law?


----------



## Terral (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi pingy:



pinqy said:


> Have any of your predictions been right yet?



We are not out of the woods yet. The crap is going to hit the fan and Martial Law will be the likely Govt response. The missing variable is 'when' ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfUcRm57v4E]U.S. & Saudi Arabia Move Into Bahrain[/ame]

Terral


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 15, 2011)

*OH, SHIT!!!*

A government vehicle just parked in front of my house, and an agent got out and is walking up my driveway!!!

Pray for me.....


----------



## Mini 14 (Mar 15, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> *OH, SHIT!!!*
> 
> A government vehicle just parked in front of my house, and an agent got out and is walking up my driveway!!!
> 
> Pray for me.....



You put a vat of hot grease over the door, right???????


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 15, 2011)

My brother mailed a bottle of Bushmills for St Patrick's Day!!!






I love that kid!


----------



## Mini 14 (Mar 15, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> My brother mailed a bottle of Bushmills for St Patrick's Day!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let the wake begin!!!!!!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 15, 2011)

Mini 14 said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > My brother mailed a bottle of Bushmills for St Patrick's Day!!!
> ...



Now, if the pole starts shifting today, and my part of the country turns into the new Navy Lake, I can get so smashed I won't care!

What New Madrid fault line?


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Mar 15, 2011)

It's 10:23 here on the west coast.   I should be prepared for martial law in the next 11 1/2 hours.  

Geez, I am terrified.  Any second now the army will be at my door with a list of proscribed and mandatory opinions.


OTOH, it is 0bama who is supposed to be proclaiming martial law.  They will have to get him off the golf course first.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Mar 15, 2011)

A government agent is marching past my door too!   He has a light blue uniform shirt, dark blue uniform shorts and is armed with pepper spray!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 15, 2011)

Baruch Menachem said:


> It's 10:23 here on the west coast.   I should be prepared for martial law in the next 11 1/2 hours.
> 
> Geez, I am terrified.  Any second now the army will be at my door with a list of proscribed and mandatory opinions.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wicked Jester (Mar 15, 2011)

HOLY SHIT!.........Waves of soldiers in Humvees are are coming up the streets in our neighborhood!

They're crackin' heads and taking names!

OH MY GOD!!!!!!......TERRAL WAS RIGHT!........KIM JUNG IL IS LEADIN' THE CHARGE!........OOOOOOH THE HORROR OF IT ALL!


----------



## Meister (Mar 15, 2011)

Terral said:


> Hi pingy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Someday our Sun will become a giant red star, and Earth will be enveloped by this action.  Make that one your next conspiracy target.  You won't look like a blooming moron that you are now, terral.


----------



## pinqy (Mar 15, 2011)

Terral said:


> Hi pingy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, but "when" is important for predictions.  For example, I freely predict that the United States will be destroyed within the next 2,000 years.  I guarantee it.

But in any case, this is not the first prediction you have made.  Have any of the previous ones occurred?


----------



## Liability (Mar 15, 2011)

pinqy said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> > Hi pingy:
> ...



Turdball has been 100% consistently wrong.

Not one of his claims or predictions have EVER been verified.

Hell, the moron couches many of his imbecile rantings in a manner designed to make them unverifiable and non-disprovable.

On the count of three, everybody just POINT at Turdball and laugh derisively.

One ...

Two ...

THREE!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 15, 2011)

Liability said:


> pinqy said:
> 
> 
> > Terral said:
> ...



OK but before we start laughing think about this. What if there had been a plan for Martial law on the 15th and nobody said a word? But word got out and stop it for a while. You may think people like Terral are nutcases, but what would happen if there is a plan and people who knew of that plan remained silent? Besides the lst hour of the 15th is a long time away We  still have to wait for mid night Hawaii time.


----------



## Mini 14 (Mar 15, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > pinqy said:
> ...



The ONLY thing that thwarted the declaration of martial law today is the fact that we bought enough silver.

True story.


----------



## Meister (Mar 15, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > pinqy said:
> ...



I'm not buying it.

What would the reason be to enforce martial law?  It would screw up markets all across the world.  It would kill the American dollar in at least the short term, and pretty much shut down production.....it's the perception of the US that is stabilizing the world.....at least for now.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 15, 2011)

Meister said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



MONEY, if the dollar lost all it's value. OR some BS like this
This is what some media groups are talking about now



> 2,405 Shot Dead Since Tucson
> NEW YORK  In an op-ed today, Obama laments those killed since the Giffords shooting. But a new rulingand Dick Cheneycould be a turning point in gun laws.
> 
> On a snowy Wednesday evening in February, the main attraction on the marquee at the Lyric Theatre in Blacksburg, Virginia, was True Grit, the Coen Brothers bloody homage to the shoot-em-up Westerns of Hollywoods Golden Age. But the movie playing inside had a very different message to send.


2,405 Shot Dead Since Tucson - Yahoo! News

Do you think it's time for gun confiscation?


----------



## Meister (Mar 15, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



It's not going to happen, BigReb.  How many deaths were there before the AZ. shooting in the same number of days?  The Second Amendment protects us, and it's not going to change, not in my lifetime.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Mar 15, 2011)

Meister said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Obama would change it if he thought he had the power. Believe that. Martial law won't happen because the military and local police will not blindly follow that order for no good reason.

NOTHING has happened inside the US that warrant or justify National Martial law. And unless something does happen NO president has that kind of power. The Military will simple not blindly enslave the people, nor will local law enforcement.

Further they would have to call up the National Guard, who exactly are they again?

Until there is a NATIONAL Country wide emergency or disaster NATIONAL martial law will never happen. Terral is an idiot if he thinks otherwise.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 15, 2011)

Meister said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



I'm not saying t will happen but you never know. That&#8217;s why I refrain from ridiculing people like Terial. I listen to what they have to say and say ok  and walk away, but if it has some validity to it I do my research. One day someone will be right and will not say anything for fear of ridicule.


----------



## Toro (Mar 15, 2011)

Has it started yet?  It's 6pm already!


----------



## Liability (Mar 15, 2011)

Advanced word now coming in:

At five minutes to midnight, tonight, the DOOMSDAY Clock will display five minutes to midnight.







Coincidence?

You be da judge.


----------



## BluesMistress (Mar 15, 2011)

rikules said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> > Greetings to All:
> ...



So far everything's OK on the West Coast but the day is not over Yet.............
And I ASK Again What Time Zone???? 
I may have a few hours more than others & I don't want to waste it ~~
Where the hell's Terral???


----------



## Liability (Mar 15, 2011)

BluesMistress said:


> rikules said:
> 
> 
> > Terral said:
> ...



Due to circumstances beyond his (or Nibiru's) control, Terral has been placed on Administrative Leave for a period of unknown duration, word has it.

Just his luck.  The world is about to end and HE chooses that moment to get his ass "temporarily" banned.  

He is, as you may have noticed, a very well thought out little feller.


----------



## Douger (Mar 15, 2011)

He'll be in soon. He' maybe right.
I'd take his advice before the Nazi Masterz that rule your nightmare.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 15, 2011)

Liability said:


> BluesMistress said:
> 
> 
> > rikules said:
> ...



I heard he got sucked up by the tidal forces of the dwarf, and is temporarily caught in it's  cloaking field.


----------



## BluesMistress (Mar 15, 2011)

Terral said:


> Hi Toro:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"However, the news out of Japan is sketchy and we could be looking at a disaster of Biblical proportions announced at any time even here in the USA over the threat of nuclear radiation." 

I believe you need to do more research on the possibility a disaster of Biblical proportions over the threat of nuclear radiation." 

Terral, I was just starting to depend on you as my source of information. You already have Martial Law & a Pole Shift scheduled for March 15, 2011. I refuse to allow you to add in Nuclear disaster today as I am just to frazzeled by MLaw & PShift.

Please Terral ~ Please postpone the Nuke/radiation disaster.......................


----------



## Liability (Mar 15, 2011)

Douger said:


> He'll be in soon. He' maybe right.
> I'd take his advice before the Nazi Masterz that rule your nightmare.



Nobody cares whose advice a scumbag like you take, Booger.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Mar 16, 2011)

It is now the 16th.

Martial law did not happen.


----------



## whitehall (Mar 16, 2011)

I guess somebody didn't get the memo.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Mar 16, 2011)

Baruch Menachem said:


> It is now the 16th.
> 
> Martial law did not happen.


You wanna' see my picks for the NCAA Tournament?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 17, 2011)

*Happy St Patrick's Day!!!*

Now remember, not all of the people you'll see on the streets today wearing green will be soldiers.


----------



## Obamerican (Mar 18, 2011)

Douger said:


> He'll be in soon. He' maybe right.
> I'd take his advice before the Nazi Masterz that rule your nightmare.


Then you have just proven that YOU have the power to chose what color of strait jacket you want to wear. Moron.


----------



## asterism (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi folks,

I was out of the country for a few days.  How was Martial Law?  We had something similar in Jamaica, but it was on the 17th.  Thousands of mercenaries stormed the beaches and roads.  They took over the food supply, the water supply, everything.  They put a genetic marker dye in the beer to identify the alcoholics.  They indoctrinated the tourists, the locals, even the Negril Mayor declared by fiat, "we're _all _Irish now!"

It was insane!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Terral,

I thought martial law was supposed to start on the 15th? It's now the 26th, and the only green vehicles I've seen on my street are Waste Management garbage trucks.

What gives? Where are the troops?

FU

Rat in the Hat
USMB's Newest Spartan


----------



## Liability (Mar 26, 2011)

asterism said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I was out of the country for a few days.  How was Martial Law?  We had something similar in Jamaica, but it was on the 17th.  Thousands of mercenaries stormed the beaches and roads.  They took over the food supply, the water supply, everything.  They put a genetic marker dye in the beer to identify the alcoholics.  They indoctrinated the tourists, the locals, even the Negril Mayor declared by fiat, "we're _all _Irish now!"
> 
> It was insane!



Although I'd LIKE to answer your questions, under the very clear (albeit never announced) rules of this Martial Law imposed by the puppet Obama Administration (possibly in deference to the commands of the OverLords from Planet X), the revelation of any of the details of this secretly imposed (but strictly enforced) Martial Law is prohibited.

Oh fuck.

Did I just speak out of turn?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 27, 2011)

URGENT UPDATES ON POSSIBLE MARTIAL LAW PREPARATIONS IN LOUISIANNA, WARNING!


----------



## westwall (Mar 27, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> URGENT UPDATES ON POSSIBLE MARTIAL LAW PREPARATIONS IN LOUISIANNA, WARNING!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tuvVWcZOegc&feature=feedlik






He has a very "viable" source.  Can't say what or how but he or she or it is a very "viable" source....what a loon.


----------



## Terral (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi Baruch:



Baruch Menachem said:


> It is now the 16th.
> 
> Martial law did not happen.



Yes and I am quite pleased to be wrong, even if the OP evidence appeared to point in the direction of martial law taking place sooner rather than later. The USA has lots of dangerous nuclear plants positioned on fault lines like Japan, which means we are just one quake away from seeing this catastrophe on USA soil. WW3 is trying to erupt in the middle east and more and more people are preparing for the crap to hit the fan ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKe3LTlrzRE]Demcad Knows Chaos Is Coming[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6YnaeCQlRc]Pastor Dowell Knows Chaos Is Coming[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkpONaVXST4]Police State 2010 Martial Law Economic Collapse Prepare!!![/ame]

... and they do not even see the dwarf star coming. When the crap hits the fan and Obama declares Martial Law, then my missing the date will be meaningless. Prepare or do nothing, but the crap is going to hit the fan ...


----------



## Liability (Mar 27, 2011)

Terral, YOU being "pleased to be wrong" can only mean that you are one happy motherfucking guy, since you are always wrong.

There is no "evidence" in the OP.

There is still no invisible brown fucking dwarf star coming at us.

You are incredibly gullible; laughable, but completely lacking in any credibility.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 27, 2011)

westwall said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > URGENT UPDATES ON POSSIBLE MARTIAL LAW PREPARATIONS IN LOUISIANNA, WARNING!
> ...



I don't call'em loons just misinformed. One day one of them will get it right.


----------



## Terral (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi guys:

I am telling everyone here not to be surprised when all of the sudden Martial Law is declared and you are driving through checkpoints on the way to work and to buy groceries. 

SurvivalBlog.com Story



> *Beware of Homeland Security Training for Local Law Enforcement, by An Insider*
> 
> By James Wesley, Rawles on March 30, 2011  8:28 PM
> 
> ...


Then you have a new H1N1 scare (link) that appears to be in cover-up mode right now as we speak. The OP shows that the communication protocol hubs are already set up and foreign troops are using secure network communication channels operated by our corrupt fascist govt. Hopefully all of this is nothing, but we must keep tabs on what is going on around us; just in case SHTF Mode is here ...


----------



## Meister (Mar 31, 2011)

Terral.....your world must really suck.


----------



## Liability (Mar 31, 2011)

Meister said:


> Terral.....your world must really suck.



It's very colorful, though.

All dark gray.


----------

